# [SOLVED]: Using ethernet cable to transfer data between PC and laptop



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to test the above and I intend to use the following procedures (attached and was taken from How to Share Files between Two Computers Using LAN Cable | TechWiser)

It basically appears to have 3 steps:-

Enable Network Sharing
Setup Static IP
Share Folders
I am not familiar enough with the potential side-effects of doing this, so I have some questions;-


Is the network "sharing" specific to ONLY the 2 devices (PC and laptop) or am I opening up sharing generally to all devices in my home?
Should I activate "Password Protected Sharing" and would that help to keep the "network" only shared between the 2 devices.
By setting a static IP, am I effecting the normal, day-to-day operations of the PC and the laptop, or is this just an "additional" setup on top of existing (which will remain unchanged)
I apologise if some of the above questions are spurious, but I'm not comfortable following instructions unless I have a good understanding of what I'm doing.

*Could I respectfully ask that any responders please read the attached document in full before responding*, as there may be some instructions in there that are incorrect and if so, I would appreciate your expert input.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The easiest way to share files between two computers is to have them plugged into the same Router or using wireless and Share Folders on each computer, then follow these instructions File sharing over a network in Windows 10. You can also just plug in a USB Flash drive in the Source Computer and drag and drop files onto it and when done, plug that into the Destination Computer and drag and drop them to that computer.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk.

When I make the transfer, it totals in the region of 120Gb.

My fault for not making this clear in the first instance.

I'm trying to understand the *fastest *way.

Tommy


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

USB 3.0 SuperSpeed (USB 3.1 Gen 1) - 500 MB/s 
Fast Ethernet (100BASE-X) - 12.5 MB/s
Gigabit Ethernet (1000BASE-X) - 125 MB/s


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have gigabit Ethernet all around, and I get 60-80MB/sec transfers between PC's, or from/to my Synology NAS. Remember, there is a lot of overhead besides the raw bit rate, so you'll never get the maximum bit rate from any of these choices.

If I take 120GB and divide it by 70MB/sec, it will take about half an hour to do a 120GB transfer. Personally, I don't see that as a problem.

If I were doing this regularly, I'd consider a 500GB USB 3.1 SSD external drive, transfers to that will be pretty quick. You also have an intermediate copy in case of major issues. 

*How to Transfer Files from PC to PC Using/Without USB Cable | Check Your Full Guide*


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> USB 3.0 SuperSpeed (USB 3.1 Gen 1) - 500 MB/s
> Fast Ethernet (100BASE-X) - 12.5 MB/s
> Gigabit Ethernet (1000BASE-X) - 125 MB/s


Thanks SpywareDr

I have tried a test copy (40Gb) using this StarTech.com USBC3LINK USB C to USB Data Transfer Cable, Mac/Windows, USB 3.0, Windows Easy Transfer Cable, Mac Data Transfer - StarTech.com (amazon.co.uk) 

The connection is as follows:-
FROM: PC - a USB 3.1 Gen 1 port
TO: Laptop USB 3.1 Gen 1 (Type-C) port

I'm only getting transfer rates ranging from as low as 50MB/s to as high as 120 MB/s (copy and paste)

What am I missing?

Tommy


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The fastest it will be able to go will be the slowest link in your chain.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You will have faster transfer rate sharing files across an Ethernet network then any USB device


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> You will have faster transfer rate sharing files across an Ethernet network then any USB device


Thanks spunk.funk

I had a look at the details in the link you sent earlier and I'm unclear what the word "Share" means in the statement "It works for folders, too—share a folder, and all files in it will be shared. "

All my files and folders are obviously shared with myself (as I am logged on with my Microsoft account on both devices).

How does this help me transfer? If I connect both my PC and my laptop to my router, can I expect to see each (as a drive letter) in File Explorer and do a simple drag/drop or copy/paste?

Tommy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

tomohawk said:


> How does this help me transfer? If I connect both my PC and my laptop to my router, can I expect to see each (as a drive letter) in File Explorer and do a simple drag/drop or copy/paste?
> 
> Tommy


Yep, it's just like being there.  Obviously, you have to enable sharing on the drives in question for the remote machine.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First you need to have the *computer names *of each computer. Then go to *Networking and Sharing/Advanced Sharing* and following the instructions, *Enable* File and Print Sharing, Network Discovery, make sure you are in a Private Network. Then _Share _a Directory or Folder. Then in _File Explorer,_ or _This PC_ you will have *Network Locations,* and this will show you all the computers and printers on your network that have Shared Directories/Folders/Files.
To bring up the remote computer type the computer name (ie) *\\ComputerName *and press Enter.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk

I managed to get that to work and I have some further questions (mainly to improve my understanding)


I set both the PC and the laptop as advised (no changes needed to PC and only "share file/printer" needed setup on laptop)
When I go to File Explorer/network on the laptop, I can see BOTH devices by name
When I go to File Explorer/network on PC, I only see what I believe to be the Router (Just curious, as it did not stop the transfer, which I controlled from the laptop)
I transferred 44127Mb and it took 20.5 mins approx. That's a rate of 36Mb/s
When I looked at the progress indicator screen during the process, there was a huge disparity in speed.
It indicated a min of 8 Mb/s and a max of 110 Mb/s (see attached)
Question 1 - Am I reading the indicator incorrectly, or is it just a piece of junk?
Question 2 - Why does transfer rate vary so widely (if it does at all!). Both the PC and the laptop were simply idling.
Question 3 - Any idea why such a low transfer rate, or what I can do to improve?
Thanks again to everybody for their assistance.

Tommy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's normal for the rate to bounce around quite a bit, and a lot of that will be based on the size of the files being transferred. Small files incur a lot more overhead per byte moving them than large files. Your transfer rate looks about normal for a gigabit link, there's all there is! Remember, besides the network link, you have to figure in the speed of each machine and it's disk access speeds.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

... as well as what else that machine might be doing in the background.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

SpywareDr said:


> ... as well as what else that machine might be doing in the background.


Well, he did say they were idling, but I suppose Windows could be twiddling it's thumbs and taking up bandwidth. 

A real consideration is the capability of the hardware involved. Laptops specifically frequently don't have the same bandwidth capability as many desktop computers. I've also seen wide variances in the gross thru put of different gigabit Ethernet ports. 

I don't find it all that surprising that the overall speeds are not that great, it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, I agree.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

tomohawk said:


> When I go to File Explorer/network on PC, I only see what I believe to be the Router (Just curious, as it did not stop the transfer, which I controlled from the laptop)


 Your Router will not show up under Network Places. The Router is just a middle man in this process and it monitors which process goes to what location to avoid collisions. 
Transfer Rates vary due to Processer Speed, RAM amount, running Background processes, file size etc. We all wish we live in a Star Trek era where things are instantaneous, but we are not there yet. If transferring large amounts of data, consider downloading Teracopy. This software monitors large file transfers. It gives you a more accurate transfer speed rate. If for some reason, the transfer fails, *Teracopy* will pick where it left off so you don't have to start over. You also can Pause the transfer if need be. Also a few other features.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk.

This is what I was seeing on my PC and I don't understand what it means, so I assumed it was my router.

Tommy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've used *Beyond Compare* for many years, it has a wealth of features for making copies and backups.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

tomohawk said:


> Thanks spunk.funk.
> 
> This is what I was seeing on my PC and I don't understand what it means, so I assumed it was my router.


It is your router. Depending on the features, sometimes the router will show up in the Network Places.

Since I have the Google WiFi mesh network between me and the router, I don't see my router. However, I do see the Google Mesh Network hub.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

tomohawk said:


> I assumed it was my router


 Hmmm, you are correct this is you router.
The Network icon in File Explorer is inconsistent and will not always show the shared computer. If accessing a remote computer often, you can Map a Network Drive and give it a Drive letter.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no idea spunk.funk. It's all beyond my pay grade.

I would be interested in using Map Network Drive, but is that possible when the device that is mapped is not always physically connected (or even powered on)?

Tommy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It is not necessary to map a drive. It just adds a shortcut to the device. But if it is not always connected, it would give errors when trying to access it when it's not connected, sometimes when connecting it, if the information changed, it also might not connect via the shortcut. The easiest way to access any shared network device is to go to Run or Search and type the Computer Name (ie) \\ComputerName


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Understood and thanks again


----------



## big Richard C (Sep 15, 2021)

How about cracking open the laptop, move the hard drive to the desktop & file copy between the two. You're now moving data at bus speed. No network stuff to deal with.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

big Richard C said:


> How about cracking open the laptop, move the hard drive to the desktop & file copy between the two. You're now moving data at bus speed. No network stuff to deal with.


Well, if you've actually opened up a modern laptop to replace the hard drive, you may find a lot of them take a lot of work and time to remove and replace the drive! Many of the newer models have abandoned the idea of swapping memory, disks, or batteries. Last time I replaced the drive in my Asus laptop, it was about a 45 minute job.


----------

